# audit tool



## kstults (Apr 7, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good audit tool or flow chart that they use when auditing E/M notes? Or a website that would be helpful? Thanks


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Apr 7, 2009)

PM me.


----------



## meganpoelzer (Apr 8, 2009)

Intellicode is great for E/M audits. Not free, but reasonably priced, and a great tool!


----------

